# Problème de changement de musique Ipod Classic



## stella-30 (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Je dispose d'un Ipod Classic 8 GB, qu'on m'a donné. 
Lorsque je l'ai récupéré, j'ai formater mon Ipod, puis installer la dernière version d'Itunes sur mon ordinateur. J'ai ensuite mis mes musiques téléchargées par synchronisation. Mais alors, lorsque je vais pour écouter mon Ipod, certaine musique fonctionne parfaitement et d'autre démarre 5 secondes puis change à la prochaine musique.

J'ai essayer de restaurer mon Ipod, de le formater, de désinstaller/réinstaller mon Itunes mais toujours le même problème sur les mêmes chansons...

Est-ce déjà arriver à quelqu'un ?

Merci de la lecture, et je remercie aussi ceux qui pourrons m'aider.


----------



## Lauange (27 Juillet 2012)

Hello

J'ai déjà lu ça il y a qques temps. Cela ressemble à un disque dur défectueux. 


Il existe une procédure que j'avais conserv&#279; :


http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=316047


----------

